# Goodweed's Chilihead Salsa



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 17, 2011)

Before I give you the recipe, be warned.  This ain't no ordinary salsa.  You had better love the heat.  If you are one of those rare individuals whose tastes run  toward culinary insanity, then read on.  And have a big, ice-cold glass of milk waiting, just in case.

Ingredients:
8 Habenero whole,  fresh chilies, chopped
4 Anaheim chilies, chopped
1 tbs. Cayenne pepper
2 tbs. Sriracha Pepper Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce (original)
2 tbs. Jamaican Helfire Sauce (or your favorite hot sauce)
10 oz. canned, diced tomatoes
5 pickled hot peppers, chopped
3/4 cup coarsely diced onion
2 tbs. Cooking oil


Heat the oil until fragrant.  Add the chopped peppers to the oil and let cook while stirring for about 5 minutes.  Add the onion and sweat until sweet.  Add the hot sauces and stir.  Let simmer for 15 minutes.  Add the diced tomato and simmer for 20 minutes more.  Transfer to a sutable container and refrigerate over night.  Serve with whatever you love to eat hot salsa with.

Please wear gloves while chopping these peppers.  And don't let them get near any sensitive areas of your body.  They are hot!

I didn't add celery or other veggies to this salsa, though Purple Alien Giraffe suggested I add some diced, raw mango.  I wanted the pure flavor of peppers for this salsa.  I got it.  And it's mighty tasty.

So, all my chili head friends, try it, you'll like it.  Just know that it's hotter than Pace, or any of those jarred sauces you get at the super market, and cleaner in flavor.  I had to open windows in the house as my wife said it smelled too hot in the living room.

I might make this with just a bit of added cilantro in the next batch.  Man, I wish I had a couple of gallons of this stuff.  It's addictive!  But any hotter, and it might bring pain.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## giggler (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm a Chili head, and feel I simply Must chime in on this, In good spirit!

I love hot salsa, and make my own every week..

Goodweed's recipe looks good, and I Will try it soon...
but Man! 8 habeneros plus extra peppers to 10oz canned tomatoes?

this must be Blow Your Mind Hot!

Please Heed Goodweed's Warning....

 Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 19, 2011)

That sounds great!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes. That sounds crazy. Can't wait to try it....


----------

